# Tritip of beef, Now What?



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got this two pound hunk of Whole Foods best tritip of beef and I'm curious what other cooks have made with it. I've done Santa Maria recipe before just looking for something else. I'm not going to sous vide it as I think it will make the texture to soft. Thanks


----------



## CoqaVin (Aug 1, 2014)

nice intramuscular fat there


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pretty piece of beef there. Reading the title, first thing I thought was "Santa Maria". Being that's the only way I've had it (growing up) it's all I could think of.


----------



## panda (Aug 1, 2014)

italian beef


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. Was considering Italian Beef Panda. I think I'm going to season it Italian Beef style. in about six hours grill it. Cool completely and tomorrow serve it cold sliced next to a plate of home picked pressure cooked beets and some tangy cheese. 

If I'm going to cook it and cool it to serve next day, what temp should I cook it to before taking it off the grill?


----------



## daveb (Aug 1, 2014)

Dennis, I did a quick look at one of my favorite bbq sites. Links below may be of some value to you.

I've smoked a lot of tenderloins to 120 then brought to temp on the grill. This is plagerized from the first link and would be my initial approach (though temp seem a bit high):

"I was in search of the method to reproduce the greatness of the Smoked Sirloin a la Texas Land and Cattle (TxLC). The cut they use is indeed Tri-Tip. This weekend I hit a home run reproducing it in all it's hallowed glory.

3.5lb Tri-Tip, started out at 39degrees straight from the fridge. Rinsed, pat dry, rub with canola oil (or whatever you prefer), sprinkle with kosher salt on all sides, light garlic powder on fat cap, LOTS of very course freshly ground black pepper on the fat cap, Smokette Elite on 235 degrees. Took 2 hours exactly to bring it up to 145 at the thickest part. Turned off smoker, cracked the door, let it rest for 30 minutes. At the end of the rest it was 150 internal and 159 on the smaller end (was going for more done for the wife and kids). "


http://forum.cookshack.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/6141020264/m/5491028444?r=7092970607#7092970607

http://www.cbbqa.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=10210

Everytime I'm in a decent butcher shop I look for tri-tip. I remember from my much younger days thinking it was a poor man's steak - but delicious. One day....


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2014)

Dave thanks for chiming in. I like your approach of a light smoke then hot fire finish. I still going to rest it to serve as sliced roast beef. 

I don't know why one would cover the meat with oil then smoke it and do it cold, no thanks. 

This tritip has been kosher salted and is resting in the refrigerator uncovered. After the meat releases moisture then reabsorbs it a nice pellicle will form. Then I'll take it out for an hour or so before smoking and grilling. Maybe smoke at 235 til internal is 110 then finish on a ripping hot charcoal fire cook til center is 130 thinking it will prob rise to 135~137. Sound right

Ok what wood should I use? Since I've got a pellet smoker I have lots of wood choices.


----------



## daveb (Aug 1, 2014)

I use more pecan than anything else. It may be a southern thing. Hickory would be good. Texas Land and Cattle prob uses mesquite but their product is almost too smokey. 

Good point on oil, could be kind of unctuous cold - but not sure it would be detectable in the small quantity used for adhesion of seasoning. 

You know pics will be mandatory?


----------



## mhlee (Aug 1, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I've got this two pound hunk of Whole Foods best tritip of beef and I'm curious what other cooks have made with it. I've done Santa Maria recipe before just looking for something else. I'm not going to sous vide it as I think it will make the texture to soft. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 24187



That is definitely not the same tri-tip we get out here in California that's used for Santa Maria style barbecue. It's a completely different cut.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2014)

Just pulled it from the refrigerator. Tempering before smoking. 



Mike this roast it trussed so maybe that's why it looks different?


----------



## panda (Aug 1, 2014)

take it off the grill at 125.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 1, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Just pulled it from the refrigerator. Tempering before smoking. View attachment 24193
> 
> 
> 
> Mike this roast it trussed so maybe that's why it looks different?



No way it's the same. Musculature is different, grain is completely different, fat content is different. It's not even remotely triangular in shape. 

Compare what you have to this: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tri-tip


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2014)

Progress


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2014)

panda said:


> take it off the grill at 125.



Thanks Panda but I'm going to serve it hot now as I've recruited some friends over for dinner. Still think 125?


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 1, 2014)

Your original target temp is right for me Dennis. It's a good looking roast but I think they mismarked it. Wrong grain and shape.
I did some sous vide @132 after I spoke to you a few months ago when I was given a case of tri tip. Chilled and grilled, it was very consistent but I preferred old school, just grilled and rested if I was serving right away, as you had suggested .The sous vide tri tip was great the best day cold , sliced thin.


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 1, 2014)

Lately I've done some fantastic meats using the old fashioned Weber kettle with indirect dry heat coming from hardwood charcoal. I do think the temperatures outside being in the 90's have helped get the meats nicely cooked. I think 125 degrees in the center is perfect for rare red center and more medium/medium rare slices from the sides. 

A very easy way to cheat the smoking process is to use smoked salt. I like smoked alder salt, it's strong but with the right spice rub it blends quite nice. The art of smoking is to get the sweetness of the woods in the meat and also enjoy looking at a beautiful smoke ring in the finished product. Easier said than done, I wouldn't hesitate to cook it at 120 but a tougher cut can benefit from being well done. Just be patient and the meat will tenderize itself.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2014)

It's about to come off the grill. It's about 124 now. I smoked it until it was 95 degrees with Pecan (good tip Dave), Just finished grilling it. Your right Mike I, no Sous Vide this time. Smells yummy


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks excellent Dennis. I would expect no less from you.


----------



## bear1889 (Aug 1, 2014)

I would like to see a pic of it sliced.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 1, 2014)

It's resting in the refrigerator. I decided not to slice it until tomorrow so I'll post pics then.


----------



## jared08 (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## daveb (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## panda (Aug 2, 2014)

i would have taken it out at 115 if serving hot since you will be reheating. looks good btw. 
for next time, you could also just sear all sides then slow roast to 110, then finish at 500deg oven to 125 before serving.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 3, 2014)

mhlee said:


> That is definitely not the same tri-tip we get out here in California that's used for Santa Maria style barbecue. It's a completely different cut.




agreed. the one we get out here, i'm not even sure you can truss it up. it is fat on one side and tapers down to a smaller corner. it is almost triangular in shape. i hit it fast and hard on a grill and move it off to one side, the cool side. fat part of the meat facing the coals, and let it smoke until med rare. slice against the grain, in thin strips. bbq sandwiches.

that piece of meat pictures looks AMAZING..but isnt even textured like what we get here.


----------



## jai (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah I does look like a completely different cut. Normally its not as thick and tapers down like a triangle.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 4, 2014)

MikeLee and Mike I are both correct, the meat I cooked is not Tritip. I stand corrected, Thanks for the FB guys. 

WF actually has it labeled, Tritip top Sirloin roast. I haven't sliced it yet, its just chill sealed in a vac bag. I'm going to have it later this week with some scallop potatoes and asian inspired napa cabbage salad. I'll post finished pics.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 4, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> MikeLee and Mike I are both correct, the meat I cooked is not Tritip. I stand corrected, Thanks for the FB guys.
> 
> WF actually has it labeled, Tritip top Sirloin roast. I haven't sliced it yet, its just chill sealed in a vac bag. I'm going to have it later this week with some scallop potatoes and asian inspired napa cabbage salad. I'll post finished pics.




Nice work MB, as usual! I really need to do a shoulder in my smoker this summer, been probably 5 years.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 8, 2014)

I decided to slice the meat for lunch today. I was excited and nervous as I wasn't really sure how to carve it. Tasted like moist soft but firm smokey well seasoned spicy beef. As I started to cut into it I got carried away trying to make paper thin slices. I was going to make a sandwich or salad by instead I just ate the fresh cut slices with some pickled beets standing up in my kitchen


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 8, 2014)

[email protected]'m not going to be able to find anything like that for lunch. Nice work Mucho!


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks perfect


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 8, 2014)

That looks amazing. I wouldn't be able to stop.


----------



## bear1889 (Aug 9, 2014)

That's beautiful.


----------

